# Schwinn serial numbers



## rideahiggins (Mar 4, 2011)

Do the Schwinn serial numbers tell you anything more about a bike than just the year? Like paint color or model? I've searched the web and can't find an answer.


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 4, 2011)

The s/n also contained the month or a given span between weeks. No model or color info. is given.

Pat


----------

